# Looking for Budgie sitter London (and near) England



## thebigkoala (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi all,

Hope you are doing well.

We are hoping to get away for a couple of weeks mid-end August and our regular sitting options are falling away one by one.

Can anyone recommend a great budgie sitter in the London area? Happy also to consider counties bordering London for the right sitter.

Any ideas welcome!

Regards

George (and Freddie and Frieda the budgies!)


----------



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

Have you tried your avian vet?
They often do boarding or know of someone who does. likewise local pet shops may be able to advise.
I don't think there's many UK members on here


----------



## PippyM (Sep 29, 2019)

If you're near camden you can give the RVC a call and ask if they board or know anyone that does.

020 7468 5000, if you get put on the automated part it would probably be the beaumont sainsbury animal hospital option.


----------

